# First Century this weekend!!



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Doing my first century this weekend and man I am excited!! It is the Bay to Bay ride in MD. Mostly flat and fully supported so I think it will be a good one for a newbie! Been reading tips about nutrition, riding prior, etc.. I think I am ready but is there anything that may be off my radar that you all have experienced?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

So you're doing the 104 miles?
How much do you normally ride weekly?
What's the longest ride you've done before?


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I am doing the 104 miles. Weekly average is around 100- 125 miles. Longest ride to date is a very hilly 55 miler. I probably should have done some more long ride training but the century is so flat that i am thinking a shorter hilly ride will be similar to a longer flat ride. Did a 35 mile flat ride this past weekend with my wife who rides quite a bit slower than i do so i got some additional saddle time and i felt really good. I know this is a far cry from a century but time wise would have put me past the halfway point at my normal pace. I am thinking with a couple of stops thrown in there all should be well! Fingers crossed

On another note i test rode the 2012 BH that you have and it was really nice. Was a toss up between that and the 2011 Spesh Tarmac that i ended up with because i got a screaming deal on the Spesh.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

You already know to keep eating and drinking, so that's good. Don't take too long at the rest stops - like 5 minutes or less. You don't want your legs to cool down. Also, don't make any last minute changes like a new saddle or a nutrition supplement that you've never had before. Ride at a fairly easy pace, especially dont push too hard at the beginning. Have fun - it is a good feeling to finish your first.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

> but the century is so flat that i am thinking a shorter hilly ride will be similar to a longer flat ride


Yes and no. While it may hold true for fitness, the missing component is time. You will be spending nearly double the time in saddle. Not being used to that can bring some discomfort. It's a good rule of thumb to ride at least 75% of the distance beforehand.

You will probably be just fine, and good luck to you!


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

I just did my first century last Saturday @ WOD trail. Take their advice. Bring plenty of fluids and food (banana, bars etc.) Conserve your energy and just do your pace. Great feeling once you finish and be a legit roadie 


Had 3 Coronas the night before and hot buffalo wings and works out just fine lol


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Tonight I threw a monkey wrench in things just to make it more difficult maybe. I decided to flip the stem on my Tarmac to get more leaned over and it was really comfortable in the sat but I am a bit nervous about my wrists getting sore from not being used to that riding position. I am debating about flipping it back over for the ride then switching it back after. Still undecided!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

bb1857 said:


> Tonight I threw a monkey wrench in things just to make it more difficult maybe. I decided to flip the stem on my Tarmac to get more leaned over and it was really comfortable in the sat but I am a bit nervous about my wrists getting sore from not being used to that riding position. I am debating about flipping it back over for the ride then switching it back after. Still undecided!


Big mistake. You should never make that drastic a change right before your big event. What feels ok at mile 20 could be killing you at mile 30 forward.

Don't change your bike setup, no new gloves, socks, shorts, or anything you haven't broken in. 
Also great advice about rest stops. Don't tarry. The sooner you get back on the road, the better. If porta potty lines are terrible I usually look for an alternate site. Very private of course!


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Merlin that's kind of my thought process as well. I am going to switch it back tomorrow just how was it was. I wrote bar measurements down before doing the switchso I can get it back exactly where it was! Thanks for the advice.


----------

